# ? for KMP



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

You had posted a link to a site where websites could be be tested for censorship before submitting on here. I can't find it, Can you post it back up please.

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

See what I mean?
He always ignores me.
Ok I don't give a toss about this anyhow.

I'm pissed off now :'(

Lisa


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> See what I mean?
> He always ignores me.
> Ok I don't give a toss about this anyhow.
> 
> ...


You should have tempted him with a kitchen piccie BG


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Do you think so?
Would he like that?

Right I'm on mission.

I'll be back (vampinator style)

Lisa ( BG )


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Do you think so?
> Would he like that?


Well as I recall he got quite excited previously ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

coooey Kevie

I have allsorts to tempt you into speaking to me.

What would you like.

My kitchen
My landing
My Hamster
or maybe my bedroom :

So Kev it's over to you, open the box and take your choice.

Lisa
( don't worry he won't reply, I think he's decided I'm not worth bothering with anymore :'()


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Your Christmas Tree


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

oh yes I forgot about that one ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

http://mtas.surfcontrol.com/mtas/MTAS.asp

I think this may have been the link.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Thank you Nutts, saved from myself by the TTOC bossman.


----------

